# drive isue



## chighlander49 (Dec 17, 2017)

I have a troy built storm 5024 the drive is not working, belts are tight cable is adjusted properly, friction wheel is new. my question is the gear on the axle spins but will not drive the wheels. what locks the gear to the wheel axle.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

There is a woodruff key that locks the large gear to the axle.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you find it, did you fix it ??

.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Did you find it, did you fix it ??
> 
> .


Looks like a 'one & done' poster, has not been back on the site since the original post :sad2:


----------

